# Möglichkeit(Hardware) von Siemens 3152DP auf Ethernet



## Lars123 (7 Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich such ne günstige Lösung um von eriner 315-2DP auf Ethernet zu kommen...

Entweder einen CP oder halt einen Programieradapter oder sowas.

Da es für Privat ist solltre es nicht zu Teuer sein, da ich sonst die Siemens verkaufe und mir ne Wago 842/841 zulegen werde, die hat ja gleich einen Ethernetanschluss.


Hat jemand noch was rumliegen?

MfG

Lars


----------



## asciii (5 November 2008)

servus.
weiss nicht ob dir die antwort so spät was bringt aber:
von den cps gibts lean varianten die um einiges günstiger sind
als die "vollwertigen"-muss man in der spec nachsehen, ob die 
geeignet wäre (einschränkungen in der verbindungsanzahl,..)

mfg


----------



## Tapio Bearking (6 November 2008)

Einen Netlink von Helmholtz oder Hilscher? Die haben afair Ethernetanschlüsse und man kann glaub ich auch direkt den PB ansteuern.


----------



## Sockenralf (6 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich würd die 315 verkaufen, und eine VIPA312-5BE03 anschaffen.

Die liegt (glaube ich) irgendwo bei 450€ Listenpreis



MfG


----------



## sue port (18 November 2008)

hola' lars,

wenn schon, denn schon,
nimm den nl-pro der liegt zwar bei ca 470-480€ aber du kannst damit
aber auch fernwartung realisieren.
von malle aus deinen kühlschrank abtauen,
scauen ob du den herd angelassen hast oder ob das klo-licht noch an ist.
MPI o PB völlig flexibel.
lässt sich auch einfach parametrieren.
schaust du:
http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/39/63/lang,de/
wenn noch fragen sind, gibts bestimmt auch antworten 


gr33tinx

sue


----------

